# Hitec Aggressor CRX FM Radio switch to 2.4ghz



## indix100 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello, I have a Hitec Aggressor CRX 3 ch FM Radio with a Spectra 75 MHz Synth module. I am looking for a 2.4gh module to switch it over. I have heard that futaba modules will work in my hitec radio. Does anybody know if this is true? What is a good module to run in my radio. 

Thx 

Greg


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Yes, the spektrum 2.4GHz module will work.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Tres is correct they are fully interchangeable. I also ran a Hitech Spectra module in my Futaba radios and they also worked. The Spectra allowed you to dail any of the 75 Mgz channels and I used a Novak XXtra receiver in vehicles since it also allowed dialing channels.


----------

